# September 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Dog Dazer in the August giveaway was McDanAx. Congratulations!

Since we are getting into the colder months of packing we thought it was time to give away a goat coat. Your choice of size, colors and either fleece or nylon lining.

[attachment=0:15tlph2c]Red Goat Coat.jpg[/attachment:15tlph2c]

As usual simply reply to this topic to be automatically entered to win!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

a really great giveaway.

Please count me in.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool. Me too.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

How can you keep giving away stuff?
I feel guilty for putting my name in the hat.
And not ordering.

And yet..... put my name in......


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the dog dazer.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> How can you keep giving away stuff?
> I feel guilty for putting my name in the hat.
> And not ordering.
> 
> And yet..... put my name in......


LOL... it is only 12 items a year and other people are donating items as well so it isn't that big of a deal. I think it really helps keep folks coming back every month and contributing to the discussions. So, don't be worried.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Count us in, the boys are gonna need these...


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

This is a great coat. Count my boys in. Thanks, IdahoNancy


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

What a handsome coat! Any of my boys - or girls - would be proud to be seen in it.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

I just got a new baby buckling - born late. He will need this come winter in Colorado. Thanks, Rex!!!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco desperately needs a new coat come winter!

Our goat tends to be hard on blankets...
[attachment=1:11hyj74j]Cuzco_Blanket1.jpg[/attachment:11hyj74j]
[attachment=0:11hyj74j]Cuzco_Blanket2.jpg[/attachment:11hyj74j]


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Our goats eat coats too ...


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Count me in too:
It can pretty cold and snowy in western New York (probably not as bad as the Rockies)
Thanks
Sam B


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Please, pick us! Your friends, Barley, Skippy & Oly.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

we would love a cozy coat. 
Ali


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice!

Count me in please!


----------



## Barley (Mar 29, 2010)

I have outgrown the coat my Master made for me!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I think my guys would really appreciate one of those.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Great! Count me in...I bought 2 a long time ago but now I have 6 goats....humm...could use it!


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

A Vote for a Coat made to fit a Goat!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Im in


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks cozy! My boys would like me to put my name in for this one. 

Thanks for making this a fun forum!
Rose-Marie


----------



## deb4goats (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

looks cozy! toss my name in the hat!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I need one because I did not get one when I got the other things in Wyoming at the rendy.


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

hey rex please count obbie in .


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

We could sure use a goat coat! I have an injured goatie who will need to return to the barn and will probably appreciate a blanket due to the nights getting so cold now.

Thanks for another give away!


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Stanley has outgrown his coat and needs a new one so this would be great.
Count me in.
Denise


----------



## Free Range (Sep 27, 2010)

count me in, thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The September winner of the goat coat is ColoGoatGuys. Congratulations!


----------

